# Nilfisk Bayonet fitting.



## TPR1966 (Apr 2, 2006)

Just wandering if there will be any traders at waxstock who will have in stock a Nilfisk/bayonet snow foam fitting. I've changed from Karcher to Nilfisk pressure washer and now need to change my Autobrites fitting to suit :thumb:


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

autobrite, cleanyourcar, elitecarcare etc all sell lances and the fittings on their own. and will be at waxstock


----------



## TPR1966 (Apr 2, 2006)

Brilliant, thanks Kev


----------



## Sue J (Jan 26, 2006)

TPR1966 said:


> Just wandering if there will be any traders at waxstock who will have in stock a Nilfisk/bayonet snow foam fitting. I've changed from Karcher to Nilfisk pressure washer and now need to change my Autobrites fitting to suit :thumb:


we're bringing the Nilfisk sales manager with us.


----------



## TPR1966 (Apr 2, 2006)

Thank you Sue


----------



## Sue J (Jan 26, 2006)

TPR1966 said:


> Thank you Sue


No probs


----------

